# Ok, you "undercover" Twi-fans



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You _know_ you love the series......
So, who's going to see this next installment, Eclipse, at the movies? I may be the only one then (NOT!).:blush:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just purchased tickets for me and my two younger daughters to see Eclipse for Wednesday at 3:30pm. This is in a director's hall portion of the cinema and they let you choose the seats even. Soooo we don't have to rush to get good seats or wait in line!:wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

my wife is having the "pre" party at our house tonight so her and her girlfriends can watch the first 2 again for the quadzillionith time and then they will don their "team edward" t shirts and go see the movie wednesday night

my wife and a couple of the others going are nurses for a private orthopedic practice, they literally "blocked out" time so their doctors dont have late patient appointment so they all get out of the office early enough for dinner and the big event 

crazy :blink::huh::w00t::smtease::smstarz::new_shocked:

i'll just wait for it to come out on blu ray as always :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Joe, LOL!!!
Ok, so now I don't feel quite so crazy. ((wink))


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Team JACOB  I'm hopefully going at midnight....except i have no twi-friends who want to go with me! haha. All my friends work at the theatre!! BUT I am excited.....you arent alone.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggpi21 said:


> Team JACOB  I'm hopefully going at midnight....except i have no twi-friends who want to go with me! haha. All my friends work at the theatre!! BUT I am excited.....you arent alone.


 

I too am Team JACOB, have been from the very beginning. One of my friends are planning on going to the midnight showing Wednesday and then we'll go see it again with our other friend.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maggpi21 said:


> Team JACOB  I'm hopefully going at midnight....except i have no twi-friends who want to go with me! haha. All my friends work at the theatre!! BUT I am excited.....you arent alone.


I won't be the diehard Twi-mom that takes her daughter to see it at midnight but I'll be there the next day for the first showing of the day :aktion033:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i could care less but i yell out "team jacob" all the time just to piss 'em off :HistericalSmiley::blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL! Team E here...well, I have to be because my daughter and I go to see them all and she loves Edward.
I like the way he gets up and down those trees!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

team Edward:wub: over here!!:heart:

love those movies:chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL!!!

Well I am certainly not a "diehard" fan, but I surprisingly did enjoy the movies. Their acting isn't all that great...lol...but I like the story line.

I'm sure my husband and I will go see it in the theater, when we get around to it. We never go to the midnight showings no matter how great the movie might be. We can't stand the crowds! lol


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ours is a split household... Team Jacob for mom (umm , helloooo abs!) and Team Edward for Hannah. Molly just likes the movie, no sides..lol


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I'm too old to choose a team, but I DO have a favorite character--Alice, actually. She is fun, spontaneous, and seems to be the life of the party. I sure hope they don't re-cast any of the Cullens family members like they are grumbling that they might.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

TEAM JACOB ALL THE WAY! When I saw the last movie with the hubs at home, I had a nasty head cold and when Jacob took his shirt off!!!!!! All I could say was, "God bless America" and my sinuses completely cleared!! I swear!!! The hubs couldn't stop laughing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, I just got back from the movie theatre--bought two advance tix for the 5:10 pm showing of Eclipse Wednesday. Gonna go early so we don't end up sitting ALL the way upfront and end up looking up the actors' noses the whole time. Man, they are so making the money on this series, aren't they?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

almitra said:


> I think I'm too old to choose a team, but I DO have a favorite character--Alice, actually. She is fun, spontaneous, and seems to be the life of the party. I sure hope they don't re-cast any of the Cullens family members like they are grumbling that they might.


Alice is gorgeous, I think she's the prettiest girl in that series  
I'm probably going to watch it in the theater since I watched the first two movies, and might as well just finish the series!
And no sides here! :wavetowel2:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

My husband surprised me with tickets to this tonight!

Science With A Twist - Pacific Science Center


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Team Edward! So handsome!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

todays the big day, my wife can hardly wait, i am really surprised she didnt do the midnight thing again but she's been counting down the hours :blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My friend and i are going tonight when i get off of work. I love the girl that plays Alice she's exactly like i pictured when i was reading the books. Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope everyone comes back and gives us a review once they've seen it! I'm dying to know what everyone thinks!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i heard it was great !!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I saw it this afternoon and was kinda disappointed but I haven't quite figured out why yet...:huh:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm an ex-twilight fan. I love the characters and plot but the writing in the books and acting in the movies is just awful.

I was team Edward but now Team Jacob!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I liked it! It was a nice way to put images to the ones I had in my head since reading the books. I especially like how the Volturi are portrayed and the character design. Charlie stole every scene he was in!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Saw it Wed. and loved it! The actors' hairstyles change each sequel...LOL! only Emmet and Carlyle's looked the same. It veered from the book on quite a few scenes, but I still enjoyed it immensely and cannot wait til the last (2 parter) comes to theatres in Nov 2011 and summer 2012. That's forever away, though ((sigh)).
I, too, enjoy the depictions of the Volturi, and look forward to seeing them in a larger role in Breaking Dawn.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I saw it on Wednesday and all i can say it was 'good.' Not OMG but decent. I don't have a desire to go see it again but I didn't hate it. It wasn't a movie I found myself thinking about after I left the theater, like some movies.

I really can't stand Bella (in the books or as Kristen Stewart portrays her) and I liked that Edward wasn't as broody in this movie. My favorite characters though are Alice and Carlisle. And of course, Jacob is easy on the eyes 

Anyone watch the Vampire Diaries? I held off watching it because I thought it would be a watered down Twilight knock off but you know what? I like it better than Twilight. I won't read the books it's based on (because I think they are cr*p) but the show is fantastic. Good writing, good acting, a likeable lead female and I'll take Damon Salvatore over Edward any day!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw it the other night with my friend and i liked it much better than the other two movies. I'm not a big fan of Bella or Kristen Stewart. I love Alice, Jacob and Carlisle (still can't past the way the makeup is done though for Carlisle).


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

kim loved it, she will probably see it 2 more times within a week :blink:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a confession....

Whoever linked that PDF of the draft of Midnight Sun got me hooked. I read it (at work, shhh) and then picked up the rest of the series for some fun summer reading.  Then my husband "needed" to buy me a present and I convinced him to be a sweetie and buy me Twilight and New Moon on DVD. BUT I agreed to make time to watch 2 other movies of his choice in theaters before draggin him to Eclipse.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I saw it on Wednesday and all i can say it was 'good.' Not OMG but decent. I don't have a desire to go see it again but I didn't hate it. It wasn't a movie I found myself thinking about after I left the theater, like some movies.
> 
> I really can't stand Bella (in the books or as Kristen Stewart portrays her) and I liked that Edward wasn't as broody in this movie. My favorite characters though are Alice and Carlisle. And of course, Jacob is easy on the eyes
> 
> Anyone watch the Vampire Diaries? I held off watching it because I thought it would be a watered down Twilight knock off but you know what? I like it better than Twilight. I won't read the books it's based on (because I think they are cr*p) but the show is fantastic. Good writing, good acting, a likeable lead female and I'll take Damon Salvatore over Edward any day!!


I love Vampire Diaries! Damon Salvatore has amazing eyes, did you see the Miss Mystic Falls episode when they were dancing? OMG I seriously stopped breathing. 

Im a Twilight fan but none of my friends were willing to go opening night with me. I wish the bf was here, he went me with opening night for both New Moon and Sex and the City, isnt he awesome? I was going to wait until the crowds calmed down but I ended up watching it online because I was getting impatient. I'm still going to watch it in theatres but I was too curious. :blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> I love Vampire Diaries! Damon Salvatore has amazing eyes, did you see the Miss Mystic Falls episode when they were dancing? OMG I seriously stopped breathing.
> 
> Im a Twilight fan but none of my friends were willing to go opening night with me. I wish the bf was here, he went me with opening night for both New Moon and Sex and the City, isnt he awesome? I was going to wait until the crowds calmed down but I ended up watching it online because I was getting impatient. I'm still going to watch it in theatres but I was too curious. :blush:


Oh Miss Mystic Falls is my fave episode so far. I looooved that dance! i don't even know how many times I have watched that scene!! I even bought the song on Itunes. I sure hope we will be looking at Damon/Elena next season! I like Stefan but he's a bit boring and too self-righteous (kind of like Edward, hehe) So glad to know I'm not the only Vampire Diaries fan. :thumbsup: I'm going to Comic Con later on this month and they are having a Vampire Diaries panel - I'm sooo there! Well, my daughter and I will both be there, LOL Also looking forward to seeing the True Blood panel (and Glee, of course) 

Nothing wrong with watching it online! How was the movie quality? You know, i thought we'd be fighting crowds seeing it on wednesday but i guess we went early enough in the day because not much of a problem there. I always love hearing the collective gasps when they first show Jacob shirtless, hahaha


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> I have a confession....
> 
> Whoever linked that PDF of the draft of Midnight Sun got me hooked. I read it (at work, shhh) and then picked up the rest of the series for some fun summer reading.  Then my husband "needed" to buy me a present and I convinced him to be a sweetie and buy me Twilight and New Moon on DVD. BUT I agreed to make time to watch 2 other movies of his choice in theaters before draggin him to Eclipse.


Yeah, I read the linked draft also--it was great! I wish she'd finish it, ut she still maintains she won't....bet after Breaking Dawn finishes up, she might reconsider.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have always wanted to go to Comic Con even if its a "nerdy" thing to do. Let me know how it goes. I was totally the same away about that dance, I tiveod it and watched it at least 20 times. It was amazing. Who is the song by? I would totally download it. The quality of Eclipse wasnt that great. When I watched New Moon online the day after it was released it was actually really good but I think they've been cracking down for Eclipse.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just back from seeing Eclipse. I thought it was better than the last one, although the dialogue could use some improvement. I can see team Jacob LOVED this one a lot. LOL! One mom of several teenage girls warhooped when he appeared without his shirt (little did I know he kept it off through the entire movie...lol). The girls were just mortified that their mother did that. LOL! I do love the scenery and of course, Claire de Lune. Is it my imagination or does Edward's eyes keep getting lighter and lighter?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Twilight series too! I loved Eclipse and can't wait for the final book to be made into a two part movie. I just hope they don't jump on the 3D bandwagon and make it 3D.

I have no friends who have read the books and they all give me an incredibly hard time about seeing it. I don't care in the least, this 42 year old mom marches to the beat of her own drum. I went alone to the midnight showing last week.

Team Edward all the way!! :chili::chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Gatiger--LOL!

I am awaiting delivery of my order of the Eclipse soundtsrack (hope it's good)as well as a copy of the New Moon dvd..never did buy it locally, but I want it now.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, did anyone notice how *lame* that ugly wedding ring was???? Ugh. It's nothing like the one described in the book...it is far from "delicate"....what'd ya'll think?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think maybe they made the ring that way to show up better on screen. It was rather strange for an engagement ring, but then, he IS a vampire! LOL!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I loved it, and I've already watched it twice. :HistericalSmiley: I doubt I'll be watching it for the third time in theaters, but I'll most likely buy the DVD when it comes out. :thumbsup:

I'm not a Kristen Stewart fan, either, Debbie. That girl cannot act.

Team JACOB all the way! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i think i'm the only 16 year old girl in this world who hates the twilight saga :/
i picked up a book in 7th grade and ended up putting it back after a couple chapters, i didn't like it.
i've only seen a little part of the first movie.. lol XD


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, Shelby!


----------

